

For a good laugh: How can I edit Internet speed? - bry
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5018959/edit-internet-speed

======
NewHighScore
It appears to have been removed. What did it say?

~~~
bry
Bummer. That was quick. Some poor guy was asking how to make the Internet (in
general) faster. Lots of snarky responses.

Funny responses included stuff like:

"Pay more money to your ISP?" "You need to edit your internet.bat file" etc.

